# Trying to figure this boy out.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I feel certain he is NubianXsomething...but no clue what. I kinda thought boer because of his fat horns and, oh, I guess stockier build. However, he does not have a roman nose at all. Someone suggested Swiss I believe. Anyway, I am wondering if anyone has guesses and if he has any good qualities. I just want goats for foraging, milk, and pets so just wondering. He has a nice, wide, rear stance which I have been reading is important even in the males in dairy beeeds. I looked and couldn't find a pic from behind. He's a bit thin with a bulgey belly because he is mid way through being wormed for a massive roundworm infestation and is already looking much better. I know he's not set up to be critiqued but any opinions on him would be appreciated.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my LaBoers look very similar to that, with no roman head...5 week old buckling


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Maybe a Fainting or Boer cross? I don't know. Very handsome little guy though, and looks a little dairy-ish.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> my LaBoers look very similar to that, with no roman head...5 week old buckling


Hmmmm....so is a Laboer a Lamancha/Boer? That's very interesting because I thought the tiny ears were dominant and the kids would pretty much never get much ear if they had Lamancha genes but your guy has pretty droopy ears! He sure is pretty! 
The only thing is, my boys ears are REALLY big! Lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Maybe a Fainting or Boer cross? I don't know. Very handsome little guy though, and looks a little dairy-ish.


Are the fainters a mini breed? I was thinking they were really small. And thank you. He was supposed to be just visiting and I have become attached so I think he's staying. Lol


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes-Lamancha/Boer, ears can be all different sizes, once you cross it's a crap shoot! LOL
I don't have any experience with fainters, but I believe they are medium size


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, fainters are mini.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, I suppose the mixes can come up with just about anything! Lol 

Its really driving me crazy though because his ears are SO huge. ..I really thought Nubians were the only breed with ears that hang THAT far. I agree on seeing boer in him for sure but Nubians and Boer both have roman noses so he can't be just those two breeds like I thought when I first saw him. That makes me think Nubian X something else even though I really see Boer.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I thought I would add, he's about 6 months old and taller (by just a bit) than my 75/25% boer/Spanish girl. She's a year old.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's standing pretty square so that gives a somewhat accurate critique 

(Note - I am critiquing from a dairy standpoint )

Pros - 
deep 
good wedge
ok strength to topline
strong brisket
canons in line with pins
withers well blended into topline
strong rear pasterns
neck well blended into brisket 
good width between eyes

Cons - 
loose front end assembly
short rump
steep rump
thick neck
loose elbows
withers could be sharper
rear legs just a touch posty
toes out 
short body
heart girth could be deeper


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you very much for that, Suzanne. And that's great since I want to have as much 'dairy genetics" as possible, seeing where he stands from a dairy standpoint is perfect. I wonder if some things (like the short body) is a pretty good indication that part of his mix is definite meat goat. Where I live (South Texas) meat goats are kinda big so having him 'meaty' wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Short body is a flaw in the meat goat world as well  So not necessarily.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh, alright. I have so much to learn! Lol There are sure a lot of parts to a goat! Lol


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I think he has the sweetest face. I know this, when I get another goat, it is going to have floppy ears!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I beg to differ @Suzanne_Tyler. 
Fainting goats are not always miniature. They actually come in almost every size and color you can think of. They can range anywhere from 40 to almost 200 pounds.
The ones we had were medium-sized, around 80 pounds each. They were very short and stout though.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you. I just couldn't look at those sweet eyes and not fall in love. Lol And I am kinda a sucker for floppy ears, myself. He is still learning to trust me, but both my girls love to have me hold their ears and rub them in little circles. They just about fall asleep while I am doing it.  Hopefully I will have him loving that, as well, soon.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I beg to differ @Suzanne_Tyler.
> Fainting goats are not always miniature. They actually come in almost every size and color you can think of. They can range anywhere from 40 to almost 200 pounds.
> The ones we had were medium-sized, around 80 pounds each. They were very short and stout though.


Wow, I didn't know that! It would scare me to death if I didn't know a goat was part fainter and it fainted! Lol


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Love his sweet little face & horns!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks.  He really is such a sweet boy.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

long ears can be both Nubian and Boer...my FB Boer buck at about 3 months...then adult


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> long ears can be both Nubian and Boer...my FB Boer buck at about 3 months...then adult
> View attachment 121892
> View attachment 121893


I could just eat him up! (not literally)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh wow, Spidy1, I knew boer had long ears but didn't realize they got THAT long! And oh my goodness I LOVE his face! So cute!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

he is my baby and he LOVES kisses!!! and walks, he is with my Kid/dog in my avatar.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awewww he would be getting just as many kisses as he could handle if I was around him. Lol That's so precious!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

he does, even in rut


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> he does, even in rut


I love my bucks but not _that _much!


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I love my bucks but not _that _much!


I'm with you spidy, my Pogo gets loving no matter how stinky he is.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thats right!!! LOL!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He may get a Roman nose as he matures.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

????


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> He may get a Roman nose as he matures.





spidy1 said:


> ????


The Nubian side (if it exists) would account for the long ears. Even though the Roman nose is not currently present, it might show up later.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

lottsagoats1 said:


> He may get a Roman nose as he matures.


That's interesting. So they sometimes change?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Madgoat said:


> I'm with you spidy, my Pogo gets loving no matter how stinky he is.


Don't get me wrong, I love on my bucks even when they are super smelly and kind of gross, but I just don't go so far as to kiss their head, LOL.

@New-goat-mom -
I have a Mini-Nubian (half Nubian half ND) doeling and she doesn't have a very good roman nose or Nubian ears for that matter. I have seen that in a lot of first generation Mini-Nubians though, and I would imagine that if your little guy is half Nubian - or Boer - he wouldn't necessarily take to the Nubian side.
Here is an old picture that kind of shows Hildy's (my Mini-Nubian doeling's) not-so-roman nose. I am hoping that she will have at least a slight roman nose when she gets older, but even if she doesn't I still love her just as much!









I do know that they can get a better roman nose when they are older.
Below are two pictures of a Nubian doe I have - one taken when she was around 3 weeks old and the other was from today.
She doesn't have an amazing roman nose, but it got better with age I think, and her long ears make up for it!









Yes, she has horrible scurs!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Both girls are so pretty! And those are definitely some awesome ears! It's funny, I am just so used to Roman noses that his seems almost like a strange, unique trait to me. I think he is a doll no matter what his nose is like. Lol My main thing is just really hoping he's actually from milk goat genetics.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Diesel doesn't have much of a roman nose ether, I dont think it changed much, maybe a little


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I don't know what it is about Diesel's face but he is honestly just irresistible!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

He SOOOOO is!!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am glad he belongs to someone who loves him that much!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

He looks a lot like one of mine. Dam Nubian/Boer and sire Alpine.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I believe a LOT of African breeds have long ears, it helps them radiate heat. Both Nubians and Boers originated in Africa.


----------

